# Cunard cargo



## Tony the hippy chippy (Sep 24, 2021)

Looking for bosun Chris littlehales


----------



## taffe65 (May 27, 2007)

Tony the hippy chippy said:


> Looking for bosun Chris littlehales


Tony he's hiding in the rope locker with an almighty hangover 🤣 🥳🥵


----------



## Tony the hippy chippy (Sep 24, 2021)

taffe65 said:


> Tony he's hiding in the rope locker with an almighty hangover 🤣 🥳🥵


Hi there taffe chris did you ever sail with Mr littlehales he's from the Birkenhead side of Liverpool his catch frase was Chicago he was on the S boats and act I think do you remember him and how was the mutton 🐦


----------



## taffe65 (May 27, 2007)

Tony the hippy chippy said:


> Hi there taffe chris did you ever sail with Mr littlehales he's from the Birkenhead side of Liverpool his catch frase was Chicago he was on the S boats and act I think do you remember him and how was the mutton 🐦


Just started my 1st gin Tony so expect some sense,not sailed with Mr littlehales as if I recall correctly the bosun on mv scythia was a chap called Dave Billingham, handy with his fists I was led to believe. Had to settle for a Cockerel from aldi in the end and a bloody good eat it was too,cost around £20ish and very tasty.


----------



## Tony the hippy chippy (Sep 24, 2021)

taffe65 said:


> Just started my 1st gin Tony so expect some sense,not sailed with Mr littlehales as if I recall correctly the bosun on mv scythia was a chap called Dave Billingham, handy with his fists I was led to believe. Had to settle for a Cockerel from aldi in the end and a bloody good eat it was too,cost around £20ish and very tasty.


Glad you enjoyed mate remember dave Billingham and his brother Colin handy with the fists come from Salford Manchester full of themselves


----------



## taffe65 (May 27, 2007)

Tony the hippy chippy said:


> Glad you enjoyed mate remember dave Billingham and his brother Colin handy with the fists come from Salford Manchester full of themselves


Summed it up perfectly Tony,I was1st tripper so had it coming from all directions so kept my gob shut and ears and eyes open.Looking back a fantastic baptism of fire but I,m sure one ship party night he got his comeuppance from one of the stewards, panda eyes next morning know what I mean!


----------



## Tony the hippy chippy (Sep 24, 2021)

taffe65 said:


> Summed it up perfectly Tony,I was1st tripper so had it coming from all directions so kept my gob shut and ears and eyes open.Looking back a fantastic baptism of fire but I,m sure one ship party night he got his comeuppance from one of the stewards, panda eyes next morning know what I mean!


Pair of them thought they were super sailors sailed with other brothers just the same all from Salford


----------



## taffe65 (May 27, 2007)

Tony the hippy chippy said:


> Pair of them thought they were super sailors sailed with other brothers just the same all from Salford


Best thing from Salford "Happy Mondays" case closed.


----------



## R798780 (Oct 27, 2004)

Chris was bosun for a while on Lucerna - '88 I think. He registered on Cunard Shipping Services a couple of years ago but doesn't seem to have posted anything. You may be able to pm him.


----------



## PaulDRB (Dec 29, 2020)

Sailed with some cracking Bosuns. I remember the names - Chris Littlehales and Dave Bellingham. First trip in 79 was an Irishman called Paddy Barrett. Eric Cliffe - worked on deck in a pair of denim shorts, flip flops, knife and spike! He had skin like leather and had a roll up permanently on the go. Also recall a chap who had his leg mashed up on one of the ACL boats that was caught in a storm but can’t remember his name.


----------



## Tony the hippy chippy (Sep 24, 2021)

PaulDRB said:


> Sailed with some cracking Bosuns. I remember the names - Chris Littlehales and Dave Bellingham. First trip in 79 was an Irishman called Paddy Barrett. Eric Cliffe - worked on deck in a pair of denim shorts, flip flops, knife and spike! He had skin like leather and had a roll up permanently on the go. Also recall a chap who had his leg mashed up on one of the ACL boats that was caught in a storm but can’t remember his name.


I remember the fellow with the smashed up leg George something can't remember his second name it will come to me names I do remember Tommy coats Jeff massey Tom Jones I joined one S boat about 10 at night had a few beer went to bed and at 6 the next day was woken up by this George fellow with a huge glass of rum he said best time to start drinking no wonder he was in bed by 7 at night and last but not least there was John draddy bosun on the act 6 just for the record I never drank the rum bit early even for me regards 😀 tony


----------



## Tony the hippy chippy (Sep 24, 2021)

Tony the hippy chippy said:


> I remember the fellow with the smashed up leg George something can't remember his second name it will come to me names I do remember Tommy coats Jeff massey Tom Jones I joined one S boat about 10 at night had a few beer went to bed and at 6 the next day was woken up by this George fellow with a huge glass of rum he said best time to start drinking no wonder he was in bed by 7 at night and last but not least there was John draddy bosun on the act 6 just for the record I never drank the rum bit early even for me regards 😀 tony


Hi Paul the bosun with the gammy leg was his name George work I think that was his name while on the subject what about Charlie Johnson he was bosun on the Atlantic star a real preemadona in words he was a bully only done 2 trips on the star the deck crew were elderly and I used to see the way he treated them if your not in his gang look out I think I'm a good judge of carictors tony


----------



## Portmac (Sep 30, 2021)

Tony the hippy chippy said:


> I remember the fellow with the smashed up leg George something can't remember his second name it will come to me names I do remember Tommy coats Jeff massey Tom Jones I joined one S boat about 10 at night had a few beer went to bed and at 6 the next day was woken up by this George fellow with a huge glass of rum he said best time to start drinking no wonder he was in bed by 7 at night and last but not least there was John draddy bosun on the act 6 just for the record I never drank the rum bit early even for me regards 😀 tony





Tony the hippy chippy said:


> I remember the fellow with the smashed up leg George something can't remember his second name it will come to me names I do remember Tommy coats Jeff massey Tom Jones I joined one S boat about 10 at night had a few beer went to bed and at 6 the next day was woken up by this George fellow with a huge glass of rum he said best time to start drinking no wonder he was in bed by 7 at night and last but not least there was John draddy bosun on the act 6 just for the record I never drank the rum bit early even for me regards 😀 tony


John Drady was Frank Butlers Lampy on the PORT NICHOLSON.


----------



## taffe65 (May 27, 2007)

Tony the hippy chippy said:


> Hi Paul the bosun with the gammy leg was his name George work I think that was his name while on the subject what about Charlie Johnson he was bosun on the Atlantic star a real preemadona in words he was a bully only done 2 trips on the star the deck crew were elderly and I used to see the way he treated them if your not in his gang look out I think I'm a good judge of carictors tony


Tony he was bosun on there during my 2nd trip as eng cadet,gotta say they were a strange bunch for a deck crowd,totally different than the the boys I sailed with on the scythia.


----------



## Tony the hippy chippy (Sep 24, 2021)

taffe65 said:


> Tony he was bosun on there during my 2nd trip as eng cadet,gotta say they were a strange bunch for a deck crowd,totally different than the the boys I sailed with on the scythia.


Hi Chris you never said what the bosun was called and what acl ship was it our dog gizmo has to go to the vets this afternoon they call him the miracle dog 🐕


----------



## taffe65 (May 27, 2007)

Tony the hippy chippy said:


> Hi Chris you never said what the bosun was called and what acl ship was it our dog gizmo has to go to the vets this afternoon they call him the miracle dog 🐕


Sorry I meant Charlie johnson,on the causeway.George black was chief when I joined (great guy) then Joe freeman relieved him,remember gerry "mouse" was 2nd engineer. North Atlantic in winter so not much fun,good run ashore in Halifax, nova scotia mind. 🐕 🙏🦴 for gizmo.


----------



## Tony the hippy chippy (Sep 24, 2021)

taffe65 said:


> Sorry I meant Charlie johnson,on the causeway.George black was chief when I joined (great guy) then Joe freeman relieved him,remember gerry "mouse" was 2nd engineer. North Atlantic in winter so not much fun,good run ashore in Halifax, nova scotia mind. 🐕 🙏🦴 for gizmo.


Thanks Chris I sailed with Johnson on Atlantic star not so good I remember George Black Joe freeman and Jerry mouse there was a reunion on the 17 Dec in Liverpool never went but I'm sure gerrys name was mentioned it was a big cunard get together just cargo side 😀


----------

